# grizzly quad pod stand



## jsmis (Sep 20, 2004)

any one own one,or used one of these stands?
 any information on this stand would be appreaciated.
   thanks johnny


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know anything about the grizzly stand but I've got 4 gametamer quadpods and love them. Height is adjustable from 10-14 feet, stable, easily set up by one fairly tall person or a breeze for 2 people. Rotational seat and a shooting rail is available. Never had one blow over and I've never staked them down.


----------

